# What is this ???



## hoofhearted (Aug 23, 2013)

Did Not Use Paint.Net on this foto except to place the lines ,, arrow and letter graphics.

WHAT THE HECK IS THAT LITTLE TWO-WHEELER in this foto ... ??? 



 

thanks in advance ......  patric cafaro


----------



## bricycle (Aug 23, 2013)

A salesman's sample.


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Aug 23, 2013)

[zoolander]It's like a bike, for ants![/zoolander]


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 23, 2013)

They were made for the "Little People".

http://youtu.be/7a_yhkH5jjw


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks like it might be a sign, hard to tell with the red box around it


----------



## bricycle (Aug 23, 2013)

...now-a-days, young hoodlums would break through those windows, and steal all those bikes..

..no, wait a minute, they are too busy killing 88 year old vets and tourists from Australia.....


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 23, 2013)

hoofhearted said:


> Did Not Use Paint.Net on this foto except to place the lines ,, arrow and letter graphics.
> 
> WHAT THE HECK IS THAT LITTLE TWO-WHEELER in this foto ... ???
> View attachment 110365
> ...




Those bicycles on the upper rack appear to be Iver Johnson. The bicycles have the Iver "snowflake" chainring. That tin bicycle sign appears to be an Iver Johnson.
I'm thinking that this might have been an Iver Johnson bicycle, Iver Johnson motorcycle and Harley Davidson dealer.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 23, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Those bicycles on the upper rack appear to be Iver Johnson. The bicycles have the Iver "snowflake" chainring. That tin bicycle sign appears to be an Iver Johnson.
> I'm thinking that this might have been an Iver Johnson bicycle, Iver Johnson motorcycle and Harley Davidson dealer.


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 23, 2013)

*Featured Articles For The Friday Nite Bring 'N' Brag ...*

Was lookin' on google images for the same pic o' that 1918 H-D dealership garage .. found it .. 
enlarged the quality of it .. also found a bicycle that was in an auction in 2010.  No other info.

................  patric

post script ... peep the pic of the headtube of the bicycle ..there are two features that are seldom 
seen on a Harley-Davidson bicycle .. regardless of model number.  The two features are different 
from one-another. What are the two, seldom seen features from your point of view ?? 

I may even post those features in another thread .. just for the good it'll do ya to do a little research.  
Now .. are we havin' fun .. or what ??!!!

HOLY CRAP ... was sawin' logs ... got up to use the pottie .. programmed the coffee pot ... opened 
my laptop .. got it hummin' .. went to my place ... HOLY CRAP ... there's a small bunch of incoming 
... "Dude .. you going to tell us what thread you're going to post the features in ?"

Well ... of course I am .. don't want anybody gettin' a case o' brain sprain ... or pull a brain muscle !!!


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 24, 2013)

*Featured Articles For The Friday Nite Bring 'N' Brag ...*

The answer ....


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 3, 2013)

Brian wins...that's a tin IJ sign in the upper rafters. I reduced the sign to match the photo.


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 3, 2013)

WHOA .. FORDSNAKE ... you did an absolutely stunning job placing that IJ tin sign in that pic ...  (I am still learning to cut 'n' paste .. 
or cut 'n' copy) .. and my derby is tipped to you ..... HOWEVER .. it appears that in addition to BRIAN (Krautwaggen) .. ALW .. and 
GIOVANNI are also winners !!!  Thanks to all for precipitating !!

EVERYONE DONE GOOD !!!  Even those who posed some very-creative guesswork .. BRICYCLE and MACHINE AGE VICTIM !!!  

If I am leaving any names out ... lemme know and I will edit them in. 

.............  patric


----------

